# Nvidia offenbar mit Problemen bei DirectX 11 (GT300) Grafikchips



## lucmat (16. September 2009)

Nvidia arbeitet ja bekanntlich an den neuen Grafikchips für die nächste GeForce Generation, die unter anderem auch DirectX 11 Support bieten sollen. Glaubt man den Angaben der Webseite SemiAccurate :: News for the Everygeek, liegt die Yield-Rate erster Testchips derzeitig unter 2%. Normalerweise sind 50-20% der produzierten Hardware für Tests brauchbar. Im Falle von Nvida konnten aber von den 416 Chips, die aus 4 Wafern geschnitten wurden, lediglich 7 für Tests verwendet werden. 

Ob Nvidia mit so einer geringen Ausbeute Tests durchführen kann wird in Frage gestellt. Sollten sich diese Befürchtungen bewahrheiten, würde sich die Markteinführung der DirectX 11 GPUs sehr wahrscheinlich drastisch nach hinten verschieben. Derzeitig ist das vierte Quartal 2009 in Planung.

Quelle: SemiAccurate :: Nvidia GT300 yields are under 2%


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. September 2009)

So ein Dreck, dann muß ich wohl erstmal auf AMD/ATI umsteigen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. September 2009)

Erstmal ruhig bleiben und abwarten, gespannt bin ich trotzdem!


----------



## KTMDoki (16. September 2009)

gut klingen tun die 2% auf jeden Fall nicht...

mal sehen, was dann wirklich raus kommt, ich werde mir aber höchstwahrscheinlich eine ATi kaufen...


----------



## snapstar123 (16. September 2009)

Ja das ist sch... wenn sie sich verzögern denn so weren höchst wahrscheinlich die ATI/AMD Preise kaum sinken da sie keine konkurenz haben werden wenn sie raus kommen.
Also wenn sie sich echt bis nächstes Jahr 1-2 Quartal brauchen dann werden die Preise von den neuen ATI Grakas kaum sinken das vermute ich jetzt mal.
Weil wenn jemand eine Leistungsstarke Graka haben möchte dann führt erst mal kein weg an ATI vorbei und streichen fette Gewinne ein oder was meint ihr dazu wegen dem Preiskampf, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bucklew (16. September 2009)

Hört nicht auf den Bullshit von semiaccurate, als ob Nvidia mit 7 Chips anfangen würde zu testen 

Charlie dingsbumms war schon immer ein Hetzer und absoluter Nvidia-Anti (auch beim inquirer), seine seite semiaccurate sollte er lieber "voll-daneben.com" nennen.


----------



## NoFearAhmeD (16. September 2009)

Entweder ist die Yield-Ausbeute wirklich nicht zufrieden stellend,
oder Nvidia wartet ab was ATI da so Präsentiert, um evtl. noch an 
der Leistungsschraube zu drehen.
Wie auch immer, bis DX 11 Spiele auf dem Markt kommen die einigermaßen
von der neuen Technologie profitieren, vergeht das komplette Jahr 2010.
Im Moment geht es wieder mal darum, wer von Begin an den „längeren“ hat,
Marketingstrategie eben. Ein Neukauf ausschließlich wegen DX 11 ist sowieso 
nicht notwendig, und die Aktuellen Karten sind bei vernünftiger Programmierung 
vorausgesetzt, mehr als ausreichend!




          Gruß
       Ahmed


----------



## BlackDragon26 (16. September 2009)

Ich denke mal das es erstmal abzuwarten bleibt ob das so stimmt und ob man das Problem in den griff bekommt. 
Für alle die die meinen das ATI dann die preise nicht senken wird sag ich mal ich kauf nur Nvidia und meine GTX280 reicht derzeit noch für alle games locker aus. 

Also selbst wenns stimmt hat zumindest für mich Nvidia zeit genug die neue Generation am markt zu positionieren.


----------



## Progs-ID (16. September 2009)

Also, wenn diese News stimmt, dann hoffe ich, dass NV das in den Griff bekommt. Aber den Zahlen nach zu urteilen, halte ich das nicht für wirklich glaubwürdig.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. September 2009)

naja ich würde mal eher sagen es waren vlt 22% die grade mal so zum laufe zu kriegen waren und davon waren 7-10 voll einsatz fähig.das klingt eher realistisch. wobei mann ja nicht auser acht lassen sollte das Tmsc es immer noch nicht geschafft haben die fehler mit der 40nm produktion in griff zu bekommen.zumindest habe ich nirgendwo im netzt was gegenteiliges gehört


----------



## Reigenspieler (16. September 2009)

Hört sich sehr unglaubwürdig an.  Aber wir werden sehen was kommt!


----------



## Whoosaa (16. September 2009)

Wenn die Info stimmt, ist das *die* Chance für ATi, mit der HD5*** (wenn auch nur für einige Zeit) zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit wieder die stärkste Single-GPU-Karte zu stellen. Hoffen wir, dass es klappt, denn es würde ATi so einige Prozentpunkte im Wettstreit der beiden Hersteller bringen, und Konkurrenz belebt bekanntlicherweise das Geschäft.


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. September 2009)

Also ich hoffe, dass die News nicht stimmen. Ich bin zwar mehr ATI zugeneigt, aber wenn Nvidia Verzögerungen hat, dann ist das nachteilig für die Endnutzer, da diese dann erstens teurere Grafikkarten in Kauf nehmen möchten, wenn sie das Maximum an Leistung haben wollen und zweitens der Wettbewerb auch hinsichtlich Technik etwas schwierig wird.


----------



## Citynomad (16. September 2009)

ich würde mich deshalb auch nicht heiß machen... das kann n simpler kleiner Fehler gewesen sein der dazu geführt hat, dass die ersten Wafer falsch belichtet wurden o.ä.
Außerdem kann das auch ne gut lancierte Falschinfo sein. Auch negative Schlagzeilen schüren das Interesse bzw. zeigen das Interesse an einem Produkt.


----------



## Rollora (16. September 2009)

NoFearAhmeD schrieb:


> Entweder ist die Yield-Ausbeute wirklich nicht zufrieden stellend,
> oder Nvidia wartet ab was ATI da so Präsentiert, um evtl. noch an
> der Leistungsschraube zu drehen.
> Wie auch immer, bis DX 11 Spiele auf dem Markt kommen die einigermaßen
> ...


zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt wird man nix mehr am eigentlichen CHipdesign ändern. Jedoch ein bisschen an den Clockrates, wobei da auch nicht mehr viel Spielraum in Anbetracht der Verlustleistung bleibt.
Ich weiß nicht ob sich jemand ausschließlich wegen DX11 einen neukauf leistet. Ich jedoch schlage meist relativ am anfang einer völlig neuen Grakageneration zu. Zum einen weil ein großer Leistungssprung miteingehend ist, zum anderen wegen der neuen zusätzlichen Features (welche zwar lange nicht genutzt werden, aber eben doch eine geringfügig längere Aktualität der Karte gewährleisten. Und wenn man auf den ersten Preisrutsch wartet (meist bei Release der Konkurrenz), und sich dann eine Karte aus dem Performancesegment holt, hat man meist 3 Jahre eine Ruh'(ein für mich nicht unerhebliches Kriterium: wie lange ist das ausgegebene Geld was wert).
Und ich denke nicht, dass sich jemand wegen dx11 die Karten holt, sondern man Performance vergleicht. Dx11 ist eine nette Dreingabe. Wichtig für mich ist der Performancesprung (etwa verdoppelung) zum selben Preis wie sie eben noch die halb schnelle Lösung 1 Monat zuvor gekostet hat. Grml das war jetzt undeutlich^^. Also ich meine: jetzt hab ich fürs selbe Geld doppelt so viel Performance. Sicher ist das im IT Markt immer so, aber am ehesten kurz nach einem Generationswechsel.


----------



## frEnzy (16. September 2009)

Bleibt mal locker  Ich bin jetzt kein Chiphersteller aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ganz am Anfang einer Testphase es durchaus normal sein kann, dass die meisten Chips noch nicht richtig funktionieren. Weiß ich das? Außerdem: Es ist noch ewig Zeit bis Karten mit dem GT300 auf den Markt kommen. Da bleibt noch viel Raum für Optimierungen


----------



## Rollora (16. September 2009)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> naja ich würde mal eher sagen es waren vlt 22% die grade mal so zum laufe zu kriegen waren und davon waren 7-10 voll einsatz fähig.das klingt eher realistisch. wobei mann ja nicht auser acht lassen sollte das Tmsc es immer noch nicht geschafft haben die fehler mit der 40nm produktion in griff zu bekommen.zumindest habe ich nirgendwo im netzt was gegenteiliges gehört


Es gab vor etwas über einen Monat die Meldung, dass man die Probleme im Griff hat


----------



## Bucklew (16. September 2009)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Bleibt mal locker  Ich bin jetzt kein Chiphersteller aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ganz am Anfang einer Testphase es durchaus normal sein kann, dass die meisten Chips noch nicht richtig funktionieren. Weiß ich das? Außerdem: Es ist noch ewig Zeit bis Karten mit dem GT300 auf den Markt kommen. Da bleibt noch viel Raum für Optimierungen


Jedem mit einem IQ über Zimmertemperatur sollte klar sein, dass niemand anfängt einen neuen Grafikkartenchip mit 7 (!) Samples zu testen. Das ist einfach nur völlig lächerlich und ich glaub einige Leute lagen ziemlich auf dem Boden, nachdem der gute Charlie denen auf dem Leim gegangen ist.


----------



## Rollora (16. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Jedem mit einem IQ über Zimmertemperatur sollte klar sein, dass niemand anfängt einen neuen Grafikkartenchip mit 7 (!) Samples zu testen. Das ist einfach nur völlig lächerlich und ich glaub einige Leute lagen ziemlich auf dem Boden, nachdem der gute Charlie denen auf dem Leim gegangen ist.


war wohl wieder so eine Geschichte von "Lücken in der Firma austesten".
Oder verspäteter Aprilscherz. Wer sich die Site anschaut merkt, dass da eher ein Träumer denn ein Journalist dahinter steckt.
Wie sonst kommt man auf die Idee einen Wissensartikel zu verfassen in dem mehrmals von AMDs 4. Generation einer Tesselation Engine im Zusammenhang mit der HD 5xxx Serie gesprochen wird und die 3 Vorgängergenerationen nennt er dann einfach mal HD2xxx,3xxx,4xxx. Ich frag mich da erstens was für ihn "Generationen" sind. Denn die Tesselationseinheit wurde wohl in diesen 3 Grafikchipgenerationen (was sie ja eigentlich auch nicht sind sondern refreshes) kaum verändert. Also immer noch eine Generation. Und glaubt man den AMD Folien müsste man dann noch immer die Radeon 8500 als erste Generation bezeichnen, wenn man jede Grafikkartengeneration mit einberechnet die einen Tesselator drin hatte.
Das hört sich jetzt an, als wär ich etwas zu genau, allerdings ist ein Tesselator jetzt nichts völlig unwichtiges und gerade wenn man einen Wissensartikel schreibt, sollte man sich auch ein bisschen auskennen.
Für mich klingen seine Artikel irgendwie immer nach: "hab mich aufs klo gesetzt und nebenbei kurz über die Hardwarewelt zu sinnieren. Da sind mir Gedanken gekommen, die ich sofort zu (virtuellem) Papier bringen muss."


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2009)

naja, obs nu stimmt oder nich un ob man ati oder nvidia mag - erst wenn beide voll da sin, wird es gescheite preise geben. ati scheint ja knapp bei kasse zu sein (diese pcgh transistor reports oder was das war ^^), da werden die sich das nich nehmen lassen, den vorteil ordentlich auszuschlachten ^^ goile highendkarte die an sich noch keiner brauch für 600€? gibt sicher genug reiche leute denen preis leistung oder sinnvoller nutzenfaktor wayne is.


----------



## push@max (16. September 2009)

Ich bezweifel, dass diese News zu 100% der Wahrheit entspricht.

Das wäre einfach zu heftig...außerdem ist es auch für uns nicht gut.

AMD will ja bereits 400$ für die HD5870 verlagen...sicherlich nur so lange, wie Nvidia seine neuen Chips nicht liefert.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. September 2009)

Da stimme ich dir zu denn so lange wie Nvidia nicht raus bringt werden die Preise kaum sinken, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Brzeczek (16. September 2009)

Die sitzen ganz schön in der ******* wenn das stimmt


----------



## push@max (16. September 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Die sitzen ganz schön in der ******* wenn das stimmt



Dann könnte AMD ja wieder etwas am Marktanteil aufholen...zu wünschen wäre es ihnen.


----------



## thysol (16. September 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Dann könnte AMD ja wieder etwas am Marktanteil aufholen...zu wünschen wäre es ihnen.


 
Kann mich nur anschliessen.


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. September 2009)

Ich wollte eig. nie wieder ATI haben... Der grund dafür ist, dass die Kühler unmöglich sind, wenn sie etwas "kühlen" sollen, sind sie viel zu laut.

Nachdem ich bei meiner HD4850 den Kühler gewechselt habe, war sie kurze zeit danach im eimer


----------



## Alriin (16. September 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ja das ist sch... wenn sie sich verzögern denn so weren höchst wahrscheinlich die ATI/AMD Preise kaum sinken da sie keine konkurenz haben werden wenn sie raus kommen.



Die selbe Befürchtungen habe ich auch. Und ich habe extra mit einem raschen Preissturz der 5870 X2 spekuliert.


----------



## Jami (16. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Hört nicht auf den Bullshit von semiaccurate, als ob Nvidia mit 7 Chips anfangen würde zu testen
> 
> Charlie dingsbumms war schon immer ein Hetzer und absoluter Nvidia-Anti (auch beim inquirer), seine seite semiaccurate sollte er lieber "voll-daneben.com" nennen.


Oh Shit, ich dachte schon. Na ich hoffe mal du behälst recht, im JAnuar wollte ich mein langersehntes neues System bauen. Und das soll schön grün werden


----------



## Whoosaa (16. September 2009)

Nvidia wird im Falle eines Problems schnell nachziehen, von daher dürften die Preise kein Grund zur Sorge sein. Dann dauert es halt 1-2 Monate länger, bis die Preise in den Keller gehen, meine Güte, seis drum. Trotzdem wird es das Geschäft für ATi ordentlich beleben, und das ist nur das Beste an der ganzern Sache.


----------



## kmf (16. September 2009)

"... Die Übersetzung, die uns vorliegt ..." 

Denen kann man noch nicht mal Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten unterstellen. 

Aber es könnte ja echt sein, dass ATi nochmals einen Cup à la 9700 pro landet und nvidia wieder mit einem Föhn-Nachfolgemodell kontert. Alles ist möglich.


----------



## Explosiv (16. September 2009)

Mmh und was wäre, wenn nicht nur Semiblablabla davon berichtet  ? Hoffen wir mal nicht das schlimmste, denn bei AMD gab es Anfangs auch Probleme mit der Yieldrate und haben es hinbekommen. 7 Chips ist schon recht wenig, das nenn ich mal unproduktiv  !

Hier ein paar Links für die Zweifler :
http://www.techspot.com/news/36223-nvidia-suffers-twopercent-yield-on-gt300.html
http://www.hardware-infos.com/news.php?news=3199
http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/10347
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/grafikkarten/1958247/nvidia.html

2% Ausbeute sind schon sehr wenig, wenn die Yieldrate sich nicht verbessert, werden die Chips leider umso teurer,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (16. September 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Links für die Zweifler :
> Nvidia suffers two-percent yield on GT300 - TechSpot News
> Schlechte Yield-Raten bei GT300-Samples? - News - Hardware-Infos
> nVidia: Probleme mit DX11-Chip GT300? | GamersGlobal
> News: Nvidia - GT300 sehr teuer? | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


Wo ist da denn jetzt bitte schön mehr Wert drin? Die beziehen sich doch alle einfach nur auf Semiaccurate, keine einzige News bringt irgendwas neues oder andere Quellen. Nur weil ne News von Semiaccurate auf 1000 anderen Seiten gepostet wird, wird sie damit ja nicht automatisch seriöser.

"Zu Nvidias GT300 meldet sich, den meisten wohl bekannte, Charlie auf semiaccurate.com zu Wort."
"Auch wenn der Autor *Charlie Demerjian* von semiaccurate.com"

Besonders lustig ist, dass quasi jede News zur Hälfte nur daraus besteht zu Erwähnen, was der Autor für ein Hetzer ist


----------



## Explosiv (17. September 2009)

Wollen wir mal hoffen, das Du recht hast  ! Btw. kennst Du den Charlie Demerjian persönlich, das Du ihn so hasst  ?
Naja, wie auch immer. Letztendlich wäre es schlecht für uns Endverbraucher, NVIDIA aber auch genau so schlecht für ATi-Nutzer. 

Wenn keine Konkurrenz da ist, werden die Preise hoch bleiben, das will keiner.


Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Aber es könnte ja echt sein, dass ATi nochmals einen Cup à la 9700 pro landet und nvidia wieder mit einem Föhn-Nachfolgemodell kontert. Alles ist möglich.


Das ist aber eher Unwahrscheinlich. Die 9700er Pro war bei erscheinen ein Konkurrent zur Geforce 4, welche sie bei neuen Spielen recht eindeutig geschlagen hat. Dann kam die Geforce FX. Der eigentliche Konkurrent zur ATI. Naja, die war zwar da und dort schneller, war aber (wie du richtig meintest) ein Föhn und außerdem zu teuer. AUßerdem kam schon kurz nachher die Radeon 9800.
Letzten Endes hatte ATI hier Nvidia über 1.5 Jahre im Griff und war immer knapp vor ihnen und das mit einer Karte die deutlich vor der eigentlichen Konkurrenz erschienen ist, die weniger Transistoren hatte und auch in einem schlechteren Verfahren gebracht wurde (150nm gegen die 130 der Geforce). Da lag der eigentliche Hammer: denn der Chip war einfach trotz unterlegenem Prozess effizienter und jeden Schritt den man bei NV gemacht hätte, hätte man kontern können. Außerdem war man bei den Features besser bedient (die Shader der FX waren zwar weiter/besser zu Programmieren, aber langsamer)
Mit der HD4xxx Serie ist man jedoch einen anderen Weg gegangen. Man versucht nicht mehr um jeden Preis Performanceking zu sein, sondern, dass man Wirtschaftlich produziert. Während also ATI versuchen wird einen halbwegs leistungsfähigen Chip möglichst klein zu halten und die Performancekrone eventuell mit einer X2 holen möchte, wird Nvidia mit einem Massiv großen Chip kontern, der wieder deutlich vor ATI liegen wird (wie schon die Geforce 280 vor der 4870).
Aufgrund der nachricht über die schlechten Yieldraten fragt sich halt nur WANN, in welchem Ausmaß und stimmt diese News überhaupt? Zum Schluss hat Nvidia ein DX11 und PhysiX und Performancemonster schon bald heraußen. Und wenn dem so ist vergleiche ich nur noch die Preise, wobei ich mir Cuda und PhysX sogar geringfügig mehr kosten lasse, ATI muss eine Preisschlacht schlagen, Nvidia kann sich geringe Aufpreise leisten (besserer Opengl support, Linux und Mac, PhysX, CUDA, und obendrein alle Features die AMD auch hat). Sowas erscheint in keiner Benchmarktabelle, das ist auch das einzige wo ich AMD eventuell einen Sieg wie damals mit der 9700er Serie sehen kann (wobei wie oben beschrieben, die Antwort von NV mächtig ausfallen könnte). Denn AMD hat mit dem DX11 Featureset jahrelange Erfahrung (Tesselation hat AMD schon seit 2001, Compute Shader kommt der hohen Roh-Rechenleistung der ATI Flotte entgegen).


----------



## Bucklew (17. September 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Btw. kennst Du den Charlie Demerjian persönlich, das Du ihn so hasst  ?


Er hasst die Firma in der ich arbeite, also indirekt mich 

Ich les mir nur den Bullshit durch den er schreibt und wunder mich immer wieder, wie man so jemanden als tolle Quelle bezeichnen kann, wenn sogar eigentlich unwichtige (und daher schnell leakende) Informationen nichtmal stimmig sind und teilweise anderen Sachen völlig falsch sein müssen?


----------



## Explosiv (17. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Er hasst die Firma in der ich arbeite


Welche ? *Wissen will*  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (17. September 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Welche ? *Wissen will*  !


Na rat mal, was is denn das Lieblingsthema auf Semiaccurate?


----------



## Explosiv (17. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Na rat mal, was is denn das Lieblingsthema auf Semiaccurate?


Ahaha, verstehe  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Freestyler808 (17. September 2009)

Naja wers glaubt wird seelig


----------



## lucmat (17. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Er hasst die Firma in der ich arbeite, also indirekt mich



Du arbeitest bei Nvidia? Dann müsstest du ja eigentlich genaueres wissen! 
Ich hab mal bei Nintendo gearbeitet und hatte da auch immer alle Infos früher als die Presse ^^ War leider alles "Top Secret" weshalb man die Infos nicht ausplaudern durfte ...


----------



## Gamiac (17. September 2009)

Da meine Gtx 260 sowieso noch mindestens 1 Jahr reicht ist mir das egal .
Hole mir die Gtx 3?? sowieso erst wenn es modelle mit doppeltem speicher und vernunftigem Layout gibt . Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit die dritte EVGA in Folge aber ganz sicher von einem Hersteller der nur Nvidia fertigt und das nicht erst seit 1-2 Jahren .

MfGamiac


----------



## kuer (17. September 2009)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Da meine Gtx 260 sowieso noch mindestens 1 Jahr reicht ist mir das egal .
> Hole mir die Gtx 3?? sowieso erst wenn es modelle mit doppeltem speicher und vernunftigem Layout gibt . Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit die dritte EVGA in Folge aber ganz sicher von einem Hersteller der nur Nvidia fertigt und das nicht erst seit 1-2 Jahren .
> 
> MfGamiac


 

Wieder ein Objektiver User. Mehr davon bitte 
@Top: Ob es stimmt oder nicht, macht den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. NV hat sich einfach zu lange zurück gelehnt und muss jetzt schwitzen, wie damals ATI. Diese Faulheit müssen sie jetzt bezahlen. Aber ich bin sicher das NV gelehrnt hat und, genau wie ATI, schnell antworten wird. Bis zum ersten Quatal 2010 ist ja noch was hin. Solange wird ATI (so den die INFO's stimmen) die Preise bestimmen. Sie werden mindesten 4 Monate die schnellste GK am Markt haben. Leben wir damit


----------



## Zanza (17. September 2009)

ah das wird alles wieder wem Nvidia gute karte auf markt bringen sind die wieder top dabei, und wird müssen noch abwarten die die leistung der neuen ATI karten wird, wie ich schon immer sage nicht alles was glänzt ist auch aus gold.


----------



## Bu11et (17. September 2009)

Soll mir Recht sein . Hab mir grad erst ne GTX 285 gegönnt. Besser die lassen sich Zeit und bringen was gutes, evtl. besseres als AMD/ATI, auf dem Markt antat paar Monate später sofort die nächste Reihe hinter zuschmeißen.


----------



## davehimself (17. September 2009)

ich habe das ganze schon in einem anderen forum verfolgt. die aussage stammt von einem "vermurksten google translator", so der wortlaut des users. einfach mal googeln, dann findet ihr es. in wirklichkeit war es nämlich fast das gegenteil von dem, was dieser charlie da an gerüchten in die welt setzt. sehr peinlich

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showpost.php?p=1336014451&postcount=2


----------



## k1337oris (17. September 2009)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> naja ich würde mal eher sagen es waren vlt 22% die grade mal so zum laufe zu kriegen waren und davon waren 7-10 voll einsatz fähig.das klingt eher realistisch. wobei mann ja nicht auser acht lassen sollte das Tmsc es immer noch nicht geschafft haben die fehler mit der 40nm produktion in griff zu bekommen.zumindest habe ich nirgendwo im netzt was gegenteiliges gehört



genau 22%?


----------



## Rollora (17. September 2009)

Lasst CHarlie in ruhe. Ein Internet ohne Fehlinfos und Spekulationen wäre nicht mehr dasselbe.
Außerdem lehrt es uns wie wir qualitätativ gute und schlechte Informationen unterscheiden können. Wofür wir das brauchen? Nun WIR werfen den Politikern ja immer vor, sich nicht ordentlich zu informieren, wenn es um Killerspiele geht. Dann müssen wir aber auch lernen, dass auch wir erst mit diesen und jenen, völlig wiedersprüchlichen Informationen umgehen können. Wie ein vorposter schon meinte: es gehen hunderte Gerüchte um über die GT300 und R800 Karten von NV bzw AMD. Es geht um die SCHNITTMENGE an Infos, darum, dass man sich selbst ein Bild machen kann. Dann ist ein Produktlaunch schon gar nicht mehr so aufregend, weil man eigentlich schon lange davor alle Infos hatte und wenn man diese Infos auch noch behirnt, kommt man durch logik schon auf einige Sachen drauf.


----------



## Reigenspieler (17. September 2009)

lucmat schrieb:


> Du arbeitest bei Nvidia? Dann müsstest du ja eigentlich genaueres wissen!


Als HiWi wohl kaum


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2009)

Egal wie man es dreht, wendet, wirft oder... egal

(Einziges wirkliches) Fakt ist, dass eigentlich *niemand* im Moment eine DX11-Karte benötigt
Korrektur:
... nur wer "den Längeren" haben will im Moment eine DX11-Karte benötigt
Bis es genügend Applikationen/Games/ was auch immer geben wird vergeht noch eine Weile
Und *dann* gibt es bestimmt reichlich Karten sowohl von N_VIDIA als auch von AMD/ATI

Allerdings "spinnen" dann schon alle mit DX12 rum


----------



## lucmat (17. September 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Egal wie man es dreht, wendet, wirft oder... egal
> 
> (Einziges wirkliches) Fakt ist, dass eigentlich *niemand* im Moment eine DX11-Karte benötigt
> Korrektur:
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ... irgendwie spielen alle bei der neuen Grafikkarten Generation immer auf DirectX 11 an. Viele vernachlässigen dabei aber, dass es sich bei den neuen Modellen auch um leistungsfähigere GPUs handelt, die auch bei DX9/10 Games für ein Leistungsplus sorgen. 

Games die mit DirectX 11 laufen werden auf den neuen Karten wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht so gut rennen. War ja auch bei den ersten DX10 Karten so. Ich interessiere mich bei den neuen Karten eher um die gesteigerte Leistung für ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Wenn das so läuft wie damals bei der HD4870, werd ich damit sicher glücklich


----------



## Bucklew (17. September 2009)

lucmat schrieb:


> Du arbeitest bei Nvidia? Dann müsstest du ja eigentlich genaueres wissen!
> Ich hab mal bei Nintendo gearbeitet und hatte da auch immer alle Infos früher als die Presse ^^ War leider alles "Top Secret" weshalb man die Infos nicht ausplaudern durfte ...


Mehr als genug Infos, aber reden darf man natürlich nicht drüber. Und vorallem mehr als genug Infos um sich zu fragen, wieso so ein Charlie als große Quelle herangezogen wird, wo der nichtmal den blassesten Schimmer zu haben scheint.



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Als HiWi wohl kaum


Tja, wenn du wüsstest....


----------



## Whoosaa (17. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Mehr als genug Infos, aber reden darf man natürlich nicht drüber. Und vorallem mehr als genug Infos um sich zu fragen, wieso so ein Charlie als große Quelle herangezogen wird, wo der nichtmal den blassesten Schimmer zu haben scheint.



Darf ich hieraus interpretieren, dass die News eine Falschmeldung ist?


----------



## Bucklew (17. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Darf ich hieraus interpretieren, dass die News eine Falschmeldung ist?


Also mal ehrlich: 

Glaubt hier wirklich jemand ernsthaft, dass Nvidia 8 Wochen auf den Tapeout wartet (der nebenbei nicht billig ist), um dann 4 einzelne Wafer hinten aus der Maschine fallen zu lassen?


----------



## Whoosaa (17. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Glaubt hier wirklich jemand ernsthaft, dass Nvidia 8 Wochen auf den Tapeout wartet (der nebenbei nicht billig ist), um dann 4 einzelne Wafer hinten aus der Maschine fallen zu lassen?



Murphy's Law, mein Freund. Nichts ist unmöglich, selbst das nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2009)

lucmat schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ... irgendwie spielen alle bei der neuen Grafikkarten Generation immer auf DirectX 11 an. Viele vernachlässigen dabei ...


 und


lucmat schrieb:


> ... eher um die gesteigerte Leistung für ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Wenn das so läuft wie damals bei der HD4870, werd ich damit sicher glücklich


 
Absolut richtig - das ist die andere Seite von "den Neuen"

Allerdings sind wir doch heute an einem Punkt wo die *erhältliche* und *bezahlbare* Leistung ausreicht um auch die anspruchsvollste Hardware zu "füttern"


----------



## Reigenspieler (17. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Murphy's Law, mein Freund. Nichts ist unmöglich, selbst das nicht.


Doch. Also wirklich, die Geschichte hört sich alles andere als glaubwürdig an.


----------



## Bucklew (17. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Murphy's Law, mein Freund. Nichts ist unmöglich, selbst das nicht.


Die Yield würde da auch vielleicht noch drunter fallen. Aber mal im Ernst: 7 Prototypen für ne Firma mit mehreren Tausend Ingenieuren? Das klingt sicherlich in den Ohren von Charlie wie Musik, aber wie so oft wenn etwas so schön ist, kann es doch gar nicht wahr sein 

Und ich hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und seine Prä-GT200 "News" zu lesen, das ist echt einfach nur noch Comedy. Von wegen Nvidia wird solch einen großen Chip niemals gewinnenbringend verkaufen (komisch, tun sie schon seit langem), es wird ne Dual-Karte geben usw. usf.


----------



## INU.ID (17. September 2009)

Naja, primär geht es um die "angeblich" momentan sehr schlechte Ausbeute. Die Zahl 7 ist zumindest für mich dabei völlig irrelevant.

Zumal die Antwort 42 lautet.


----------



## Bucklew (17. September 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Naja, primär geht es um die "angeblich" momentan sehr schlechte Ausbeute. Die Zahl 7 ist zumindest für mich dabei völlig irrelevant.


Wie soll man dann die schlechte Ausbeute ernst nehmen, wenn auch solche Fakten einfach erfunden werden?


----------



## UnnerveD (17. September 2009)

Die Anwort ist immer *42*...


----------



## Brzeczek (17. September 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Ich wollte eig. nie wieder ATI haben... Der grund dafür ist, dass die Kühler unmöglich sind, wenn sie etwas "kühlen" sollen, sind sie viel zu laut.
> 
> Nachdem ich bei meiner HD4850 den Kühler gewechselt habe, war sie kurze zeit danach im eimer




Ich vermute mal das du die Spannungswandler nicht gekühlt hast und die deswegen kaputt gegangen ist, tja selber schuld...


----------



## BobyPowers (18. September 2009)

3 Jahre Ruh ? wie geht das ?


----------



## exus (18. September 2009)

Vielleicht ist da auch was Falsch rübergekommen und die Ausfallrate liegt nur bei 2%  . Wäre nicht das erste Mal das Zahlen falsch interpritiert wurden.

MfG exus


----------



## Tom3004 (18. September 2009)

conner75 schrieb:


> So ein Dreck, dann muß ich wohl erstmal auf AMD/ATI umsteigen.



die gtx 280, reicht ja auch nicht nae ? xd


----------

